# Do I have IBS? I don't know where to put this topic



## Yobhguot (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm 15, and throughout my childhood and now, including today, I've been experiencing abdominal cramps, pain, constipation and diarrhoea. Its always disappearing and appearing, and when the cramps hurt they really really hurt. There were only 3, thank god, major pain where I was sent to the hospital. I've always suffered from chronic constipation, and they told me to eat more fruit and drink more fluids. I exercise regularly but these pains are always mysterious, since I don't know whats the cause. I'll try and list the symptons:-Chornic conspation-Mostly hard feces-Cold sweats whenever the pain starts-Very weak and I don't want to eat or drink anything-Lots of gas in stomachWhen we call the ambulance whenever the pain gets really bad, it always disappear right before they come to our house. I don't know why, and the paramedics always think I have appendicitis. And then I'm all fine when I reach the hospital. And when the pain strikes, I wish I was dead so I don't have to suffer it. I remember once when I hid in the toilet, and there was a huge, maybe even record breaking size of the feces stuck in me. I was in pain and trying to wait for it to come up. In the end I had to use the toilet rolls's cylinder to try and pry it out. I was shaking all over and sweating when I finished. The pain is also weird, because sometimes its here, and sometimes its there, and even a small amount of noise will annoy me a alot. And then I would wish it was hot, even though it was already warm in the room, and I would lie in bed in spasms, and the pain seem to radiate to my groin, like if I was trying to pee and I don't have to pee. Now, whenever I get the pain, I would get into a fetal position on the floor and just lay there, trying to stay quiet and just hope the pain would go away. There are also times when I would get gas in my stomach which wouldn't come out and I would also be in severe pain. Oh and I'm also severely underweight, and I still don't know why.Anyway these pains in my stomach and abdomen is occuring randomly, and I don't know why. What is wrong with me? Do I have IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have a regular doctor?Have they been told about this?Do you eat enough? A lot of times people in a lot of pain from IBS don't eat. It is worth getting your underweight checked out, especially if you track your calories and you usually eat well over 2000 calories a day (although if you are very active in sports you may need a lot more than 2000-3000 calories a day to maintain weight).


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you should go and see a doctor and sit down and talk through everything you have emailed about on the forum.Maybe you could take an adult with you who is understanding of your symptoms to?Take care.


----------



## Yobhguot (Dec 31, 2009)

No I haven't told my doctor about these things. And I remember when I had a assignment in PDHPE in school where I had to record what I eat and how much calories it contained. Turns out each day I eat more than 15,000 Calories, the average is 12,000 calories for each person.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you really are eating more calories than you need and you aren't pretty active (if you play a sport you need more calories) you need to get checked out at the doctor.If you have pain bad enough to call the ambulence you probably should also go see your doctor.Some young people still have a pretty fast metabolism so may eat more than average of all people and still be slim, but when people are severely underweight there can be something going on and you may need to have a few tests run.


----------

